# My first Clexane jab really hurt...!



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Does anyone have any experience of using Clexane jabs and any hot tips to ensure they don't hurt?! Was really surprised tonight how sore my first one was. Not the needle going in itself but the bit where you actually depress syringe and the liquid goes in. Is the trick to do it quickly or slowly I wonder? Was careful not to rub but sure it will bruise!

Hope everyone else on them is coping better than me, feel pathetic! X


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

No real advice. Sometimes my hurt, sometimes not. Even if it doesn't hurt going in I often get a sting a few seconds after taking needle out. Some people say to ice area first.

I'm covered in bruises!!


----------



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Flipsy, am kinda glad to hear a bit of pain is normal! Do you do jab yourself or does your partner do it?


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I do it. I'm a nurse. I wouldn't let DH anywhere near me with a needle!!!


----------



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought Clexane was nasty until I had start doing intramuscular progestrone ones!  Now they are a real killer.  I found pinching skin and holding it taut until after needle removal reduced bruising but you always get the "sting".


----------

